# how often should you feel baby move after first time?



## SaritaMarina (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm 17 weeks pregnant and I felt the baby move for the first time 3 days ago. I've been dying to feel he/she move and I'm pretty positive it was movement.

A lot of woman report it feeling like flutters, or gas bubbles. I've felt gas bubbles but the way I eat I'm sure it was only my stomach. Then I was feeling as if I "lost my stomach" like if you drive over small hills fast. Or this twisting feeling.

The other day I was lying down and I felt a very distinct feeling, that could be nothing but movement. It felt as if they raised their arm and moved it back down. It was also RIGHT under my belly button where the baby is. I was SO excited! But I haven't felt anything since, and that was 3 days ago. Is my fetal movement slow? how soon after the first time do you feel it again? A little worried over here!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

This is normal! You might feel movements, for sure movement, one day, and then not again for several days after. I think it's kinda a crapshoot, of sorts, for the first several weeks you feel that for sure movement. As much as you crave it, it comes and goes. Later on, say, 28+ weeks or so, you will feel it super crazy frequently and you'll know when it's a possible concern if a day or so has gone by w/o feeling anything. For now, though, enjoy the flutters as they come.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

The first ones I only feel faint things about every 3 days. In a few weeks you'll feel every day then many a day.


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

As the PP said, it took me until about 28 weeks I think before I started feeling anything like consistent movement (I felt the first movement at 17 weeks, but then nothing for a while). Even until 35 weeks or so I was calling this kid the ninja because I really couldn't feel much movement. Now I feel it all the time. Totally normal.


----------



## kparker (Sep 11, 2008)

Enjoy it while it lasts (the more infrequent movement). I was lucky (or unlucky??) to feel movement daily consistently from about week 16 - and this kid NEVER STOPS. Since about week 20 it's been all day every day all night constant party time in there. I'm so sore and tender and tiiiiired. I'd rather the movement than worry about it, but holy crap, does it ever sleep?!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree with PP, enjoy it while it lasts. Eventually you will be getting so much movement you will have to pee so bad, you might not be able to sleep through it, and it will make you tired.

When I first felt DD move, it was at about 20 weeks, and I would feel her every couple of days after that. I couldnt do any sort of kick count or anything like that.


----------



## kparker (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh the peeing. So I got up to pee 5 times between 2am and 10am this morning. It was jumping jacks day in my uterus, not surprised.


----------



## drmsg (Jun 27, 2012)

It is normal to feel the baby very infrequently at first, this will gradually pick up. By 24 weeks it will be consistent movement, by 28 weeks the baby will be keeping you up at night. At 32 weeks you will think the baby invited some friends over for a dance party.

Fetal Movement


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm with everyone else, it's normal only to feel them here and there at first! I love those first flutters (feeling like little bubbles popping inside of me) and I always stop what I'm doing when I feel them. I've been feeling them for about a week now (15 weeks with #6) but I don't feel them every day. I know it won't be long before I'm feeling them all the time, and it will be the same way for you! Enjoy <3


----------

